# Catalyst 10.7 WHQL released



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juli 2010)

*ATI Catalyst™ 10.7 Driver – What’s New?*


*
-GPU Beschleunigung in Verbindung mit dem VLC 1.1.1 für h.264 video      content (HD 4xxx & HD5xxx)

-support für rotated displays bei Crossfire Usern* *

-Verbesserte Pull-down detection für HD5xxx * 

*-Eyefinity Technology – Enhancements for HydraVision™ *


Maximizing a window across multiple displays will now      take user defined bezel compensation into account
Automatically adjusts window position when dragging and      dropping windows to ensure title bar visibility
Proper dialog box placement – dialogs do not cross      displays,  are not hidden behind bezels, and can be designated to be shown      on  the users “preferred” display

*-Performance Verbesserungen* *Borderlands*
-3-5% mit (single) HD58xx & HD57xx
-3-8% mit Crossfirekarten
-2-6% mit HD 55xx & HD 56xx 
-2-10% mit (single) HD48xx




Download Vista/7 32bit 
Download Vista/7 64bit
Download XP 32bit
Download XP 64bit


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Juli 2010)

sry, aber der link geht ins leere. und auf der ati hp gibts nur den 10.6. 

dauert wohl noch....

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juli 2010)

Versuchs mal hierüber Link

Wie gesagt Seite ist überlastet, ich komme gerade auch nirgendswo drauf, konnte aber so gerade noch den Win7 x64 abgreifen für mich


----------



## RedBrain (26. Juli 2010)

Changelog und Treiberpakete sind jetzt Online.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_107_release_notes.pdf

_*Performance Improvements*_
The following performance gains are noticed with this release of Catalyst™ 10.7:


  Borderlands


 Performance increases 3-5% on ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 and ATI Radeon™ HD
 5700 series single card and CrossFire™ configurations when anti-aliasing and
 anisotropic filtering is enabled
 􀂃 Performance increases 3-8% on ATI Radeon™ HD 5970 single card and
 CrossFire™ configurations when anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering is enabled
  Performance increases 2-6% on ATI Radeon™ HD 5600 and ATI Radeon™ HD
 5500 series single card configurations when anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering
 is enabled


  Performance increases 2-10% on ATI Radeon™ HD 4800 series single card and
 CrossFire™ configurations when anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering is enabled

New Features
This section provides information on new features found in this release of the ATI
Radeon™ Display Driver. These include the following:



 ATI Eyefinity - HydraVision enhancements


􀁺 Enhanced Pull-down detection


 ATI CrossFireX™ technology – support for rotated displays


􀁺 ATI Radeon GPU acceleration of VLC 1.1.1 Media Player
_*ATI Eyefinity - HydraVision enhancements*_
 Maximizing a window across displays will now take user defined bezel compensation
into account


 Automatically adjusts window position when dragging and dropping windows to ensure title bar visibility


 Proper dialog box placement - dialogs do not cross displays, are not hidden behind bezels, and can be designated to be shown on the users “preferred” display

*Enhanced Pull-down detection*


The Pull-down detection algorithm has been enhanced for higher visual quality on certain types of video content


Supported on the ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 SeriesATI CrossFireX™ technology – support for rotated displays
􀁺 This release of ATI Catalyst™ enables end users running supported ATI
CrossFireX™ configurations to rotate their displays (single or ATI Eyefinity display
configurations) and still enjoy the performance benefits of ATI CrossFireX™
technology
ATI Radeon GPU acceleration of VLC 1.1.1 Media Player
􀁺 Enables GPU acceleration of h.264 video content when using the VLC 1.1.1 Media
Player – delivering a better user experience by consuming less system resources
􀁺 Supported on the ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 and ATI Radeon™ HD 4000 Series of
products
􀁺 Requires VLC version 1.1.1 and later


----------



## Joey-rs (26. Juli 2010)

Problem beim Runtertakten im Idle bei Übertaktung der 5770 besteht immernoch.


----------



## Fire8ird (26. Juli 2010)

Bei mir spinnt der Treiber rum, hab den installiert, etwas BC2 gespielt, nach ein paar Runden das Spiel beendet und auf einmal war der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und ich kriege eine Meldung von Win 7, das der ATI Treiber abgestürzt war und wiederhergestellt wurde. Ein paar Sekunden später stürtzt mein PC ab. Kein guter Eindruck bisher von dem Treiber.


----------



## windows (26. Juli 2010)

Ist der Treiber bugfrei?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juli 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Ist der Treiber bugfrei?




Ich glaube Bugfreie Treiber wirds nie geben 
Also ich hab bis jetzt keine Probleme damit, hatte ich aber auch vorher nicht mit dem 10.6


----------



## meloney0 (27. Juli 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Ist der Treiber bugfrei?



seit 10.5 funzen einige ältere OpenGL spiele nicht mehr richtig/gar nicht mehr:

- doom 3 - artefakte auf in-game displays mit aktivierter kantenglättung

- medal of honor allied assault - darstellungsfehler auf bestimmten texturen (glasscheiben, ledermäntel)

- ein indiziertes spiel - stürzt einfach beim starten ab mit "hat problem festgestallt-blabla..."

ich hatte gehofft, daß die das mittlerweile in den griff gekriegt haben, aber seit die ihre neuen OpenGL funktionen eingebaut haben, ist so einiges im argen und keine besserung in sicht. besagtes indiziertes spiel lief seit über einem jahr nur noch, wenn man die exe-datei umbenannt hat. da das mittlerweile auch nichts mehr nutzt, bin ich irgendwie angefressen.  

nun denn, gute nacht - m


----------



## Carver (27. Juli 2010)

meloney0 schrieb:


> seit 10.5 funzen einige ältere OpenGL spiele nicht mehr richtig/gar nicht mehr:
> 
> - doom 3 - artefakte auf in-game displays mit aktivierter kantenglättung
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kannst du Windows XP noch auf ner anderen Platte als Parallelinstallation einrichten. Ich hab das neben Win 7 x64 auch noch installiert, um insbesondere ältere Games zu zocken (mit Catalyst 10.4).

Mit dem indizierten Spiel, meinst du da Return to Castle Wolfenstein ? Das läuft bei mir unter XP mit dem 10.4er-Treiber. Unter Win 7 stürzt es ab, so wie du beschrieben hast...

Gute Nacht,

Marky


----------



## Westcoast (27. Juli 2010)

ich habe den treiber 10.7 von der AMD-seite heruntergeladen und keine probleme bis jetzt.
habe BBC 2 gespielt, der rennt sogar besser, wie der 10.6.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

Habe immer noch denn 10.5 brauch werde aber nur wegen dem VLC player mir mal denn 10.7 brauf machen willt rennt auch wie bei Westcoast BC2 auch besser !

Zu denn ATI Catalyst™     10.7  Profiles Update gib es diesmal auf der AMD/ATi seit keine Note oder andre daten was der ändert/Verbessert !


----------



## X Broster (27. Juli 2010)

Joey-rs schrieb:


> Problem beim Runtertakten im Idle bei Übertaktung der 5770 besteht immernoch.


Danke für die Info, somit bleibt der 10.4 weiterhin drauf.


----------



## Speedy100 (27. Juli 2010)

hi..

richtig merzt man einen fehler aus kommt wohl gleich ein neuer dazu.
der 10.7 war ja bereits vor paar tagen angekündigt worden das er sonntag/montag relase wird.

bisher kann ich nicht sagen das bei mir fehler sind, vieleicht kommen sie noch wer weiß.

* Mfg

Speedy*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

Was nervt das der VLC player nur h.264  funzt das nervt !

BC2 läd irrgen langers ca 5 sek !


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

*und die obligatorische Frage 

Mobile Treiber ?

es gibt ja auch User und Foren Mitglieder die ein Notebook ihr eigenen  nennen
wo ATI/AMD verbaut ist *

lieder finde ich in der Google Wüste keine ?


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Juli 2010)

Joey-rs schrieb:


> Problem beim Runtertakten im Idle bei Übertaktung der 5770 besteht immernoch.



Betrifft auch die HD5850 seit dem Catalyst 10.5.
Ärgerlich...


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

würde sagen liegt an deinem PC vielleicht an der CPU wenn es AMD ist ?

*PS: es  ist generell immer besser wenn man vorher die 
alten Treiber komplett de installiert damit es keine 
Konflikte gibt !, den PC Neu booten läßt und komplett Neu installiert  *
ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das es hin und wieder zu Konflikten kommt, wenn man die Treiber installiert und gleichtdas CCC , 
besser ist es immer den Treiber
 Neu booten dann erst  das CCC instalieren .


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2010)

Joey-rs schrieb:


> Problem beim Runtertakten im Idle bei Übertaktung der 5770 besteht immernoch.



Danke für die Info. Dann bleibt der 10.4er drauf. Ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen wieso ATI die Karten nicht runtertakten? Ich habe keine erklärung dafür. Bei NV war das nie so! (Und bitte alle ATi Fanboy jetzt nicht heulen und schreiben: dann hol dir doch wieder eine NV). Damit ist die Karte doch nicht mehr "stromsparender", und heitzt sich unnötig auf! Naja was solls....


----------



## Eiche (27. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> *und die obligatorische Frage
> 
> Mobile Treiber ?
> 
> ...


 bei amd wa !? seit gestern  suchen hilft amd.com/us und so win7 x64 http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonmob_win7-64.aspx


----------



## Krabbat (27. Juli 2010)

also wenn ich beim notebook in den gerätemanager gehen um den grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren (für die mobility radeon hd 5650) steht da, der treiber wäre schon aktuell


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> also wenn ich beim notebook in den gerätemanager gehen um den grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren (für die mobility radeon hd 5650) steht da, der treiber wäre schon aktuell




Windows liefert die Treiber ein Monat später erst über die updatefunktion.

Die Mobilen Treiber gibts direkt über die AMD seite:

Win7/Vista 32bit
Win7/Vista 64bit


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn dem so ist wie meloney0 sagt, dann lass ich aufm Spiele Rechner noch 10.4 drauf


----------



## Krabbat (27. Juli 2010)

und (sorry das ich mich so doof anstelle) was soll ich von den vier downloads jetzt downloaden?
das erste oder?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> und (sorry das ich mich so doof anstelle) was soll ich von den vier downloads jetzt downloaden?
> das erste oder?




Normal ja, allerdings finde ich die Größe verwirrend.
Den die Full Software Suite soll gerade mal ~1MB sein. Das kann nicht stimmen.

Ich würde Option 2 nehmen


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juli 2010)

Schade, wenn ich die GPU-Beschleunigung im VLC aktiviere sinkt die CPU-Auslastung zwar sehr deutlich (und die GPU arbeitet zb. beim recodierten 1080p-Film Avatar mit ca. 20%), aber dafür läuft der Film irgendwie nicht flüssig, ständig kommt es zu kleinen Rucklern.

Naja, wie kann man auch erwarten das 5 Jahre nach Einführung der GPU-Beschleunigung schon alles problemlos funktioniert...

Nach wie vor erhalte ich das beste Ergebnis (bezüglich Bildqualität und keine Ruckler) nur dann wenn meine (Quad-Core) CPU die Filme rendert.


----------



## Krabbat (27. Juli 2010)

hab mal option 2 runtergeladen und installiert aber der gerätemanager zeitg immernoch beim installationsdatum des grafikkartentreibers das alte an


----------



## RedBrain (27. Juli 2010)

LOL... das spiel borderlands hat mein RAM voll gemacht...oO

bei Catalyst 10.6 hat man keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## meloney0 (28. Juli 2010)

Carver schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du Windows XP noch auf ner anderen Platte als Parallelinstallation einrichten. Ich hab das neben Win 7 x64 auch noch installiert, um insbesondere ältere Games zu zocken (mit Catalyst 10.4).
> 
> Mit dem indizierten Spiel, meinst du da Return to Castle Wolfenstein ? Das läuft bei mir unter XP mit dem 10.4er-Treiber. Unter Win 7 stürzt es ab, so wie du beschrieben hast...
> 
> ...



hi marky, von parallelinstallationen halt ich nich so viel - hatte ich schon so oft und war mir immer zu viel hickhack. ich werd zwar irgendwann noch ne platte mit xp versehen und für alte spiele nutzen, aber es wär halt schön gewesen, wenn unterm hauptsystem auch alles läuft (fast schon was zum stolz drauf sein  ). was das indizierte angeht - richtig getippt.  ich hatte auch unter xp die hänger (meist in-game mit 'treiber setzt sich zurück' und solchen scherzen), was sich erst durch exe-umbenennung in den griff kriegen ließ. das war aber schon seit dem 9.irgendwas catalyst so. es gab einzelne forenthreads im englischsprachigen raum, aber scheinbar gibt's wirklich nur noch wenige, die diese spiele zocken und dann auch noch genervt genug sind, wenn's nich geht, daß sie irgendwo hilfe suchen...  "and the times they are a-changing..." mich würde noch interessieren, ob die besagten titel auf aktuellen nvidia-boards unter win7 einwandfrei laufen, denn der nächste grakawechsel kommt bestimmt...  gruß - m


----------



## NCphalon (28. Juli 2010)

Bei mir stürzt der installer ab -.-


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

ganz doffe frage bei neuen ati treiber immer alles deeinstalieren und dann neu? oder wie macht ihr das


----------



## meloney0 (28. Juli 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> ganz doffe frage bei neuen ati treiber immer alles deeinstalieren und dann neu? oder wie macht ihr das



kommt drauf an, wie paranoid du bist.  seit ner weile geht "drüberbügeln" eigentlich sehr anständig, braucht nicht mal n neustart (also zumindest unter vista und win7). wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, erst deinstallieren, neustarten, dann mitm drivercleaner die reste wegputzen, neustarten und dann kannste den neuen treiber draufhaun. zu so drastischen maßnahmen musste ich bis jetzt aber zum glück nur sehr selten greifen und meistens ging's einfach so. ausnahmen bilden beta-treiber: hier nicht drüberbügeln, sondern vorher zumindest den alten vollständig deinstallieren. so, ich denke damit kann man schonmal arbeiten.  gruß zur nacht - m

edit: beim installieren solltest du "erweitert" auswählen, um lästige world-of-warcraft testabos und ähnlichen schmarrn nicht automatisch mitzuinstallieren.


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

hmm ja weiß scho bei mir immer HdR^^

ok naja der aktuelle is seit heute drauf und irgendwie hat sich was gebessert bei BF2 BC anscheinend


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. Juli 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Schade, wenn ich die GPU-Beschleunigung im VLC aktiviere sinkt die CPU-Auslastung zwar sehr deutlich (und die GPU arbeitet zb. beim recodierten 1080p-Film Avatar mit ca. 20%), aber dafür läuft der Film irgendwie nicht flüssig, ständig kommt es zu kleinen Rucklern.
> 
> Naja, wie kann man auch erwarten das 5 Jahre nach Einführung der GPU-Beschleunigung schon alles problemlos funktioniert...
> 
> Nach wie vor erhalte ich das beste Ergebnis (bezüglich Bildqualität und keine Ruckler) nur dann wenn meine (Quad-Core) CPU die Filme rendert.



Stimmt.
Aber mit nem Quad gehts schon; ich darf nur manuell jedesmal dem Programm sagen das es auch alle 4 Kerne nutzen soll.
(=> DivXInstaller)


----------



## DirtyOli (30. Juli 2010)

Kein AA funktioniert mehr im Furmark mit 10.7


----------



## darkycold (30. Juli 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei der 5770 teilweise Probleme beim runtertakten vorkommen..

Teils taktet die karte nur in den dual Moitor Betrieb von 400/900
Teils taktet sie nicht mehr auf idle..

Ganz komsich


----------



## TheReal1604 (2. August 2010)

Bei der Installation des Treibers habe ich eben erstmal einen Bluescreen von meinem Win 7 Pro 64 bit an den Kopf geworfen bekommen.. nach einem Neustart und nochmaliger Installation läuft nun alles glatt..


----------



## Altair94 (3. August 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert Plants vs. Zombies nicht mehr.  Der Treiber ist durchgefallen


----------



## psyphly (9. August 2010)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder liege ich richtig damit, dass seit der Catalyst 10.x Reihe, die Performance von Mobilen Grafikchips (meinerseits eine 4870X2) immer schlechter wird? Habe spaßeshalber mal den etwas älteren 9.11 DH Mod drauf installiert und stelle eine Leistungsdifferenz von knapp 1000 Punkten im 3D mark 06 fest (10.7: 12760, 9.11= 13711)


----------



## suppamario74 (12. August 2010)

Altair94 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert Plants vs. Zombies nicht mehr.



Willkommen im Club, bzw. willkamen im Club 
Nachdem ich den 10.6 wieder installiert hatte, funktionierte PvZ wie gewohnt.
Vielleicht klappt es mit dem 10.8 besser.
Gruß


----------



## Altair94 (12. August 2010)

Wollen wir hoffen.


----------



## psyphly (18. August 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand ne Ahnung, wie diese CrossFire Application Profiles funktionieren? Ati sagt ja, dass diese Profile in vielen Games eine Leistungssteigerung für SLI Systeme bringen soll. Ich habe allerdings keine Infos darüber gefunden, was genau diese Profile denn machen, ob man diese konfigurieren kann oder sowas.....da landen einfach ein paar Dateien auffm Rechner. Und dann? In wiefern greifen diese Profile in die Leistung des SLI Gespanns ein? Drücken diese Profile einen versteckten Turbo-Knopf? Sagen diese Profile den Games, dass sie gefälligt ein paar mehr Frames ausspucken sollen?


----------

